
India bans TikTok and dozens of other Chinese apps over security concerns - yarapavan
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/29/india-bans-tiktok-and-dozens-of-other-chinese-apps-over-security-concerns.html
======
mathnmusic
I think this sort of response was inevitable and will be seen in more and more
nations. China bans most of the popular websites and apps (including
Wikipedia). The most recent trigger was the border standoff between India and
China where Indian citizens could see and read both governments' responses,
but Chinese citizens were only told Chinese govt's talking points.

This seems like yet another instance of the paradox of tolerance (reciprocity
is a must have for a tolerant/liberal/globalized society):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradox_of_tolerance](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradox_of_tolerance)

------
yarapavan
Indian Government Bans 59 mobile apps claiming that these apps are prejudicial
to sovereignty and integrity of India, defence of India, security of state and
public order.

Link of 59 apps banned:
[https://pib.gov.in/PressReleseDetailm.aspx?PRID=1635206](https://pib.gov.in/PressReleseDetailm.aspx?PRID=1635206)

It includes TikTok, Shareit, WeChat, Clash of Kings, Cam Scanner among others.

------
UrbanPiper
TikTok for sure is in the eye of the storm. US army has forbidden personnel
from using it. Apple has caught the app using clipboard capture mechanisms to
spy users.

To get more details, around 2 months ago, Reddit user ‘Bangorlol’ commented on
a discussion about TikTok claiming to have successfully reverse-engineered it.
He advised users against using the app and telling their friends and family to
stop using it as well due to its intrusive user tracking among other serious
problems.

Here is the link
[https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/fxgi06/not_new_news...](https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/fxgi06/not_new_news_but_tbh_if_you_have_tiktiok_just_get/fmuko1m/)

